

Tweet-a-Program Mandelbrot Code Challenge - lelf
http://blog.wolfram.com/2014/11/17/fractal-fun-tweet-a-program-mandelbrot-code-challenge/

======
boredguy8
"MandlebrotSetPlot" feels a bit too cheat-y

------
screwedup
Am I missing something?

Wolfram is sold as an incredibly useful language, but the useful part appears
to be not the language itself, but the many built-in functions.

~~~
88e282102ae2e5b
I like to think of it as less of a language and more of an API with a ton of
features and curated data. So that might sound great at first, but when I sat
down and evaluated it to see if I could use it for a project I'm working on
(analyzing microscopy data) - it's just too limited to do everything I need to
do, and not general purpose enough to be extended in any meaningful way.

